# How to increase disk space in C: drive (where windows resides)



## sloth_davinci (Oct 25, 2007)

Specs:
Intel Pentium 4, 3.06 GHz
512 MB RAM
20 GB HDD (SATA), partitioned into four drives, all NTFS, C=5.8 GB, D=17.6 GB (it says it's an extended partition), F=8.8 GB, G=2 GB
Windows XP SP 2 (CD owned)

The guy who last formatted the disk since it had half-crashed allotted only 5.8 GB to the C: drive, and this is giving me a lot of trouble. I've bought an external 80 GB disk but there isn't really much that I can transfer from the C drive, so the empty space is still only about 300 MB. I'd downloaded an application which had several disk management programs (such as Ranish, Cute, etc) and it required me to load the image on a CD and boot using it. But all the programs I tried said that they cannot work on NTFS partitions. The only way I see to increase the size on C is to reinstall windows and reallocate drive space, but that way I'm going to lose all the data, applications, games, etc that I have (I obviously don't keep the installation files). If there is another way out without having to go through so much "pain", please tell me!!
And one more thing: what is this extended partition thing? And what are logical drives and primary partitions?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

personally i would get a bigger hard drive and clone c: to it. as cheap as drives are it may be your best bet. you can get a 80 gig for under $50


----------



## IrishDJ2002 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm also looking for help on this as Windows is running out of space on my C drive as it was partitioned too small, is it easily adjusted with Partition Magic?


----------



## TheOnlyGonzo (Apr 3, 2007)

I would do as n2gun advised. You can not adjust the size of your HDD with partition magic if you dont have the space to increase the partition. Your dilema sounds like, you have data on the HDD that you can not move or delete, and your are now down to 300MB.
Go get yourself a new HDD and clone the existing windows one to it.


----------

